# NEW SPLASH PAGE



## ksm (Jun 24, 2008)

I didn't really want to start a new thread but I couldn't find my old one, I guess no more than one page shows up on this subforum.

Anyway I updated the splash page on my website and looking for some feedback. (Any feedback on the rest of the webpage is also welcome.)

Now I know some people don't like those first welcome pages - splashpages since they really don't serve any purpose but I have no choice because I'm using google as a host. Google requires you to use as a homepage a page that is created with their online web editor so this is my workaround.

So I appreciate if we could refrain from the "you shouldn't have a splashpage to begin with...." comments because if I could avoid using one I would. Looking for comments on the look of the splashpage and website in general.

www.ksmdigitalphotography.com

Thanks


----------



## ShaCow (Jun 24, 2008)

Its looking very good  I like it alot.. I think you should have some css hover over code for your links thought.. they are a little plain..


and anyway, whats wrong with a splash page? ... http://shacow.com ... I use one.. and I like it.. its your own site, do what you want!


----------

